# Asus A8V Deluxe erkennt Sata Festplatte nicht HILFE



## Marques85 (2. September 2005)

hab die neuen Teile heute von Alternate bekommen alles eingebaut aber beim Start kommt ne meldung das einmal das Bios nicht installiert sei dann später findet das Board kein Harddisc(wenn ich bei XP bis zur Installation komme, kommt die Meldung das keine Festplate gefunden wurde soll mit F3 neustarten...). Woran kann das liegen? Hab alles richtig zusammengebaut und auch in die richtigen Anschlüsse gesteckt. Soll ich mir ein "aktuelles" Bios runterladen und dann von Diskethe booten?? Brauch dringend hilfe bin schon am verzweifeln ...


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2005)

Marques85 am 02.09.2005 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hab die neuen Teile heute von Alternate bekommen alles eingebaut aber beim Start kommt ne meldung das einmal das Bios nicht installiert sei dann später findet das Board kein Harddisc(wenn ich bei XP bis zur Installation komme, kommt die Meldung das keine Festplate gefunden wurde soll mit F3 neustarten...). Woran kann das liegen? Hab alles richtig zusammengebaut und auch in die richtigen Anschlüsse gesteckt. Soll ich mir ein "aktuelles" Bios runterladen und dann von Diskethe booten?? Brauch dringend hilfe bin schon am verzweifeln ...



du musst die platte mit hilfe einer treiberdiskette installieren. und zwar wenn windows fragt "drücken sie F6 zum einbinden von SCSI-treibern"... oder so ähnlich.

das mit dem "BIOS not installed" ist nicht das board-BIOS, sondern RAID - also einfach RAID im boardBIOS abstellen, das war's dann.


----------



## lordblizzard (2. September 2005)

Marques85 am 02.09.2005 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hab die neuen Teile heute von Alternate bekommen alles eingebaut aber beim Start kommt ne meldung das einmal das Bios nicht installiert sei dann später findet das Board kein Harddisc(wenn ich bei XP bis zur Installation komme, kommt die Meldung das keine Festplate gefunden wurde soll mit F3 neustarten...). Woran kann das liegen? Hab alles richtig zusammengebaut und auch in die richtigen Anschlüsse gesteckt. Soll ich mir ein "aktuelles" Bios runterladen und dann von Diskethe booten?? Brauch dringend hilfe bin schon am verzweifeln ...



Du musst den SATA Treiber für das Board zuerst installieren, weil es bei WinXP keine SATA Treiber gibt. Es steht im handbuch, es hat eine Treiber CD und dort ist ein Programm drauf, das ne SATA Treiberdiskette erstellt. Dann kannst du, wenn die Installation die Treiber lädt, irgendne F-Taste drücken(es steht, welche) und dann kannst du den Treiber von der Diskette installieren.


----------



## Marques85 (2. September 2005)

wo bekomme ich ne Treiberdisk her?


----------



## alexgo (2. September 2005)

Marques85 am 02.09.2005 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekomme ich ne Treiberdisk her?


Ähm, die ist afaik doch dabei, oder? Ansonsten kannste dir das Prog oder die benötigten dateien zum erstellen der diskette auch sicher beim Hersteller runterladen


----------



## Marques85 (2. September 2005)

hab nur die Treiber CD dabei ... war keine Diskette mit im Karton


----------



## lordblizzard (2. September 2005)

Marques85 am 02.09.2005 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hab nur die Treiber CD dabei ... war keine Diskette mit im Karton



Ich habs doch oben geschrieben, es hat n Prog auf der CD!!!


----------



## Marques85 (2. September 2005)

ok ich habs ... muss ich im bios "Booten von diskette" einstellen??


----------



## lordblizzard (2. September 2005)

Marques85 am 02.09.2005 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich habs ... muss ich im bios "Booten von diskette" einstellen??



Nein. Booten von CD, dann wenn das Setup startet, kommt der Blaue Bildschirm, dort musst du auf ne meldung warten: um eigene Treiber zu installieren drücken sie F6 oder ähnlich.


----------



## Marques85 (2. September 2005)

hab die Disk erstellt und dann kommt nun die Fehlermeldung "Invalid System Disk" dabei hab ich die Diskette von der Cd erstellt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2005)

lordblizzard am 02.09.2005 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Marques85 am 02.09.2005 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du meinst doch: per win-CD booten, setup starten und dann bei der sache mit F6 treiber einbinden, oder? geht das denn, dass man dann wiederum die treiber von der CD einbindet? AFAIK war ja das problem, dass es nur von diskette geht...


----------



## Marques85 (2. September 2005)

hab jetzt windows installiert aberj edesmal wenn ich boote kommt wieder "scanning ide" und dann das FastTrak nicht installiert sei dabei hab ich alles installiert ...


----------



## mcwild (2. September 2005)

Marques85 am 02.09.2005 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hab die neuen Teile heute von Alternate bekommen alles eingebaut aber beim Start kommt ne meldung das einmal das Bios nicht installiert sei dann später findet das Board kein Harddisc(wenn ich bei XP bis zur Installation komme, kommt die Meldung das keine Festplate gefunden wurde soll mit F3 neustarten...). Woran kann das liegen? Hab alles richtig zusammengebaut und auch in die richtigen Anschlüsse gesteckt. Soll ich mir ein "aktuelles" Bios runterladen und dann von Diskethe booten?? Brauch dringend hilfe bin schon am verzweifeln ...



lad dir den raid(s-ata) treiber für deinen raid(s-ata) controller ausm netz runter...gleich am anfang der installation sagt windows " F6 taste für die installation eines scsi/raid treibers drücken" und da tippste dann F6..die treiber werden dann von deiner diskette in den windowsordner kopiert...die diskette sollte bis abschluss der installation im diskettenluafwerk beleiben,da windows noch ein 2. mal während der installation auf sie zugreift!
als bootreihenfolge benutzt du am besten 1: HDD0 und 2: cd-rom


----------



## unpluged (2. September 2005)

support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Promise FastTrak 378 RAID Driver V1.00.1.37

DEN hier wirst du brauchen DOWNLOADEN !!! und auf Diskette schreiben


----------



## Marques85 (2. September 2005)

also muss ich WIndows nochmal neu Installieren??


----------



## unpluged (2. September 2005)

unpluged am 02.09.2005 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
> 
> Promise FastTrak 378 RAID Driver V1.00.1.37
> 
> DEN hier wirst du brauchen DOWNLOADEN !!! und auf Diskette schreiben



^^^^^^^^

DER war für IDE/ATAPI RAID Controller


Promise SATA378 Driver V1.00.0.26 ist für SATA


----------



## Marques85 (2. September 2005)

muss ich jetzt denn Pc wieder neu installieren sprich WIndows neu???


----------



## unpluged (3. September 2005)

Wenn die Installation nicht läuft mußt du auf alle Fälle installieren.

Du willst doch XP nutzen , oder nicht ?

Irgendwoher muß er schon die Treiber haben um von Festplatte zu laden.

Natürlich mußt du auch im Bios die passende Festplatte als Bootlaufwerk eintragen.

1st Boot Device = SATA 0 z.B.

Aber das erst wenn die Installation von CD auf Festplatte geglückt ist.


----------



## Marques85 (3. September 2005)

die Festplatte heisst bei mir irgendwas mit Via ... HDD dann die also auf Bootplatz 1 setzen? werd ich mal ausprobieren .


----------



## Manofwar (4. September 2005)

Marques85 am 03.09.2005 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> die Festplatte heisst bei mir irgendwas mit Via ... HDD dann die also auf Bootplatz 1 setzen? werd ich mal ausprobieren .




Jop, bei mir ist das auch so. 



Hmm,  bei mir hatte das mit der Treiberdisk nicht geklappt und habe dann einfach ne alte IDE Festplatte genommen und da das Windows drauf gehaun und die Treiber für S-ATA erst im Windows installiert um meine S-ATA HDD zu nutzen. :-o


----------



## Marques85 (6. September 2005)

also habs jetzt installiert nur (weiss nicht obs daran liegt) wenn ich mit cd bootet so kommt es mir vor stellt das bios automatsich mein laufwerk auf platz 1 dann muss ich es wieder umstellen und danach kann ich normal Windos starten ...


----------

